# Jan De Vries-anyone been?



## cosmogirl

Hi Ladies?
I was wondering if anyone has attended Jan de Vries in Ayrshire/Glasgow for a consultation? If so how did you get on? I am not sure what I think of the herbal therapy etc and was just looking for any positive stories.

Thnks in advance... x


----------



## pigsy

This may be a bit late for you.  I am from Belfast and i flat shared with a girl who worked in his Belfast shop.  He was meant to be brilliant with really good reviews.  Good luck.


----------



## Colesy

Hi, I went when I was young teens my Gran & my mum have been to him for years. I left with 14 different pills to take/drops and well I dunno if they helped but he didn't predict my infertility x


----------

